# God is Great!



## ToughhGal

Hey ladies :hugs:

I am happy to announce that I am (cautiously) pregnant with my first, after 3 or 4 years TTC, on and off.

This forum has been good to me so I thought I would share what I did: prayer and Fertilaid. Me and lovely OH ordered 3 months worth of the value pack and both took it in January. Im pretty sure only a couples days before O. Which really surprised me. It didn't take long at all! I still have about 12 days worth of my first bottle. And of course, with consistent prayer, I was heard <3

I found out on the 10th (day of expected period) and have been a raging POAS addict. And also paranoia that this isn't real or will go away. 

Baby dust and good thoughts to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







0213140451.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 61


----------



## miraclebaba

awwwe congratulations dear, happy and healthy 9 months....


----------



## ToughhGal

Thank you soo much!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats!


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww congrats!! So much more special when u'v waited so long my first took 5 years & i too were in total shock first few weeks wishing u h&h 9 months!! X


----------



## ToughhGal

thank everyone! and yes, Mom2Sam, I can't seem to buy enough pregnancy tests right now :haha:


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations :)
Have a happy, healthy 9 months.


----------



## ToughhGal

lhancock90 said:


> Congratulations :)
> Have a happy, healthy 9 months.

Thank you so much dearie :hugs:


----------



## tyt

Oh dear I thank God for ur life. U r a testimony indeed. Have a happy and safe and healthy 9 months. God always hears the cry of his children.


----------



## ToughhGal

tyt said:


> Oh dear I thank God for ur life. U r a testimony indeed. Have a happy and safe and healthy 9 months. God always hears the cry of his children.

Thank you <3 and AMEN. :hugs:


----------



## Zeri

Congratulations!! 

I feel like my prayers were heard this cycle too - got my bfp last week. Been thanking God every day since for this blessing!


----------



## ToughhGal

Zeri said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I feel like my prayers were heard this cycle too - got my bfp last week. Been thanking God every day since for this blessing!

I feel you there girl. best feeling ever!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## ToughhGal

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Congratulations! :flower:

Thanks sooo much :happydance:


----------



## MummyKK

Love stories like this! Have a wonderful 9 months x


----------



## ToughhGal

MummyKK said:


> Love stories like this! Have a wonderful 9 months x

Thanks! I am glad it happened the way it did!


----------



## Eager_Fairy

Congratulations :happydance: 

Being a Mummy is the best, you'll LOVE it x


----------



## ToughhGal

Eager_Fairy said:


> Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> Being a Mummy is the best, you'll LOVE it x

You are so lucky to have twins! &#9825;


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Baby2012

Amen to those beautiful lines! God is indeed great and I wish you a very happy and wonderful 9 months. God bless xx


----------



## ToughhGal

Baby2012 said:


> Amen to those beautiful lines! God is indeed great and I wish you a very happy and wonderful 9 months. God bless xx

Thanks :flower:


----------



## bdcrossley

congratulations :) happy and healthy 9 months honey!!!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ToughhGal

Thank everyone <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## StrongerDust

Congrats!! So happy for you :) Let us know how things are. <3


----------

